# What to feed a toddler?



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

Ok, I don't claim to be a great cook. Our typical meal is a roast chicken from the grocery store, brown rice or Barbara's mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli. I now have a one year old and I know that I should keep finger foods available to her most of the time, but how the heck do you do that? The only finger foods I know of that don't need to be refridgerated are dry cereals, and that is not exactly a balanced diet. I can't spend my whole day in the kitchen. Any help would be appreciated. Book recommendations have to be 10 pages or less.







Many thanks!

Patti and hungry child


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I know there are some great books out there, but I don't have any of them. I am sure you will get some good suggestions, though.

Here are some of the quick foods my one year olds liked. They are not all finger foods but are easy to prepare and eat nontheless:

-melons, banana, grapes & berries (quarter them) apples (thinly sliced)

-organic beans; chick peas, soy & kidney beans

-peas, potatoes and other soft cooked veggies

-soup (love Amy's canned organic Lentil)

-noodles (elbows work well) with butter, red sauce, tahini, Bragg's liquid aminos, cheese, etc. Try spelt or whole wheat pasta - let them develop a taste for it while they are young!

-cheese, yogurt

-whole grain crackers and cereal; pancakes, waffles, toast cut in small pieces

-tofu, seasoned & fried or baked

-omlets

-brown rice, refried beans, etc. mixed together and served with a spoon

I always tried to cook extra and cut up the leftovers in toddler-safe portions before storing. That way, I could just reach into the fridge and pull out the food already prepared. Good Luck!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Here's what my 13 mo eats-
*8 grain cereal w/ a dab of maple syrup (breakfast)

*rice milk

*brown rice pasta w/ a little olive oil and nori flecks

*silken tofu (soft style) mashed up well and heated w/ a little miso paste

* baked tofu- cut into cubes

*toasted spelt bread w/ apple butter

*beans of all kinds

*vegi soup

*steamed vegis- by themselves or w/ tahini sauce or hummus

*brown rice snaps (crackers)

*sea vegi chips

*Vegi Booty

*Barbaras O's cereal (not very often)

*vegan cheese

*almond butter

*baked yams, winter squash, and pumpkin

*roasted potatos

*buckwheat pancakes w/ apple butter

*homemade muffins- using spelt or oat flour, brown rice syrup or maple syrup for sweetner, egg and dairy free

*avocado slices or guacamole

That's all I can think of.


----------



## mamachiquita (Dec 13, 2001)

My 13 month old DS really loves oversteamed baby carrots right now. He likes to pick them up and eat them all by himself. Some may consider them a choking hazard, but when they're oversteamed, they just fall apart once they get into his mouth, We haven't had any problems. I think you've gotten some great suggestions so far


----------

